# Eure Rekorde?



## JonasH (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo, würd mich mal interessieren wie groß so eure größten nd wie klein eure kleinsten platten waren???
ICh selbe rhab noch nie drauf geangelt, deshalb auch noch keinen gefangen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juli 2003)

Moin Jonas!
Mein größter Butt war mal ein Heilbutt mit 61 cm. Ist natürlich noch ein Baby für einen Heilbutt aber eben der größte. Dann kommen Flunder mit 53 cm und Scholle mit 42 cm.
Der kleinste Butt war mal gerade so groß wie ein 10 Mark Schein. So was muß man natürlich wieder frei lassen.


----------



## JonasH (12. Juli 2003)

Ist das bei den Platten auch so wie beim barsch, die kleinen nehmen die größten Köder ;-)???
Oder hast du da absichtlich auf nicht so große gefischt!??!!?


----------



## MichaelB (12. Juli 2003)

Moin,

die richtigen Riesen sind mir bislang noch nicht an den Haken gegangen, Flundern um 45cm waren die "Kapitalen"  
In der Elbe bei Altengamme hab ich beim Aal-Angeln mal eine Flunder  "erwischt", die war etwa 73mm >>groß<< und hatte sich wirklich tapfer in den Tauwurm verbissen...   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (13. Juli 2003)

sind ja schon echt große platten


----------



## holk (13. Juli 2003)

Der größte Platte war ein Flügelbutt von 54 cm am Foldafjord...die kleinsten waren so Biedeckelgröße ....in Kühlungsborn#h 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!
Meinen größten Butt hatte ich im letzten Jahr in Dänemark und zwar stolze 48cm.
Ein Heilbutt von 23cm konnte ich auch schon erbeuten,ist glaube ich kein echter Rekord!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## leierfisch (13. Juli 2003)

Ich hatte mal in Norge ein Doublette 58 cm Schollen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2003)

Moin Jonas!
Auf Butt angel ich immer mit 1,0 oder 2,0er Haken mit Wattwurm und oder Herings, Makrelenfetzen. Nicht besonders groß. Da gehen kleine wie auch große Butt drauf.


----------



## Fishkopping (13. Juli 2003)

Hi...

Mein größten Platten habe ich in Norwegen gefangen, nämlich eine Scholle von 45cm...


----------



## IjmTex (14. Juli 2003)

Hoi,

alles beim Brandungsangeln in der holländischen Nordsee bzw. im Wattenmeer gefangen:

größte Flunder: 48 cm
größte Scholle: 41 cm
größte Kliesche: 36 cm
größte Seezunge: 53 cm

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Juli 2003)

Meine größte platte war ein Butt von 52 cm und sage und schreibe ganze 900g schwer gefangen in Puttgarden auf der Mole wohl direkt nach dem ablaichen

ansonsten Elbbutts um 49,48cm

kleinste war grad mal so groß wie ein 5 Markstück gefangen mit dem Ketscher beim landen eines Aales im Mühlenberger Loch


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Juli 2003)

Letzten Oktober,bis jetzt, größte Flunder, im HH-Freihafen: 57cm

Mfg Fischkoopp  #h #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Juli 2003)

Bin zwar kein Plattfischangler,aber ein paar abgeflachte Gesellen gingen mir auch schon an den Haken.
Heilbutt 98cm
Steinbutt 48cm
Flügelbutt 60cm
Scholle 45cm
Kliesche40cm
Flunder 38cm


----------



## Mühle (15. Juli 2003)

Meine größte Platte war eine Flunder in der dänischen Ostsee, Nähe Ebeltoft vom Boot aus. Die war um die 47 cm lang. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Juli 2003)

Mein größter Butt war ein Heilbutt mit 11,5 Pfd. und etwas über 80cm.


----------



## MichiHH (16. Juli 2003)

Mein bisher einziger und somit größter Butt war etwa 3cm  groß und hing leider beim Twistern im Hamburger Hafen etwas unglücklich am Haken.  

Hoffe ich kann die "Bestmarke" im Herbst verbessern...


----------



## sebastian (16. Juli 2003)

Mein dritter und mein größter Hecht war 90cm und 4.5kg schwer.
Mein größter und einziger naja zweiter Zander hat sich im Setzkescher verirrt und war ungefäh einen Zentimeter groß!!!!!

MFG Sebastian


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juli 2003)

Sorry Basti, aber wir sind hier bei den Platten. 
Immer schön lesen was ab geht. :m


----------



## Beifänger (17. Juli 2003)

Dies hier dürfte meine bisher größte Platte gewesen sein. Länge und Gewicht ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Gefangen wurde sie in Norwegen (Egersund) auf den Köder, welcher auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.








#h #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juli 2003)

Das ist aber ein schöner Butt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fang sag ich da. 40-50 cm könnte die wohl haben.


----------



## Andreas Michael (17. Juli 2003)

Klasse Teil habe mal eben bisschen spekuliert sieht nach 60 gr Pilker aus der etwa 6 cm lang ist und dazu die Platte genommen alles geteilt und bin bei ca. 45 cm gelandet kann natürlich auch größer sein, aber das ist wohl auch egal ist auf jedenfall ein super Butt


----------



## Leif (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo.
Habe bisher ne folgende persönliche Rekorde aufgestellt.
Flunder: Hafen in Belgien 46cm Wattwurm
Scholle: 44cm Hafen in Belgien Wattwurm
Klische: Strand in Westende (Belgien) 29cm Wattwurm
Seezunge: Strand in Belgien (Westende) 38cm Wattwurm
Steinbutt: Strand in Westende 45cm Aalrutte
Gruß Leif


----------



## JonasH (19. Juli 2003)

Nüscht schlecht die dingas!!!


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2003)

die scholle von beifänger ist ja ein schöner fisch, werd ganz neidisch!! aber ein butt, heil-, stein-, glatt-... ist das ja wohl auf keinen fall?!!!!!! mönsch jörg, du bist doch ein alter hase! musst du mir so in den rücken fallen?

@ jonash! danke für das spannende thema!

selber habe ich:

flügelbutt 51,5 cm
heilbutt 50 cn
flunder 46 cm (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
kliesche, glaube ich 36 cm
und scholle auch nicht viel grösser
samt doggerscharbe 22 cm

der kleinste platte, den ich je regelrecht im mund gehakt gesehen habe, wurde von einem bekannten gefangen und mass keine fünf zentimeter!

per hand habe ich schon daumennagelgrosse klieschen und einen fünfmarkstück grossen steinbutt gefangen. chippog


----------



## klee (21. Juli 2003)

Meine Platten sind alle in norge gefangen worden,und haben mir sehr gemundet


Heilbutt 69cm
Flügelbutt 55cm
Rotzunge 48cm

Die kleinste platte war so 10cm lang


----------



## Bjoerrn (23. Juli 2003)

Flunder. 48cm, Westmole in Putgarden


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Juli 2003)

Moin,
mein größter Butt war 52cm groß, gefangen habe ich den auf Langeland. Mein kleinster war auch so groß, wie ein 5 DM Stück, gefangen in einer Senke.

Viele Grüße :q :q


----------



## AngelChris (1. Oktober 2003)

´mein größter platte war eine "LImade"(auch echte rotzunge genannt)
weiß nicht genau wie groß die war, aber die hätte in 2 pfannen von denen die wir in norge zur verfügubng hatten reingepasst.


----------



## Kunze (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Heilbutt 69cm und 4kg. 

Keine Riese, dafür war`s ne Gaudi an der Spinnrute. #h


----------



## Albatros (1. Oktober 2003)

Bei uns in der Nordsee habe ich mal eine Scholle von ca. 40cm gefangen, ist aber schon zig Jahre her. In Norge habe ich noch nie drauf geangelt, will es aber nächstes Jahr mal versuchen...


----------



## schwedenfan83 (1. Oktober 2003)

Beim Heringsangeln in Hvide Sande habe ich eine 5cm lange Flunder gefangen :s 
Da haben mich die Dänen mit kräftigem gehøller ausgelacht !:m


----------



## anguilla (1. Oktober 2003)

noch taufrisch:

Heilbutt: 72cm, 4kg auf Hitra

die kleinsten 5-Mark-Stücke beim Garnelenfangen mit Kescher am Prerower Strand...echt niedlich!


----------



## catch-company (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Habe vor zig ( 20 oder so ) in Fedderwadersiel eine wirklich schöne Seezunge gefangen. Fragt mich nicht wie lang sie war, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den Jungfischen, die heute an der Nordsee noch zu fangen sind. 

Wem es mehr auf Schnelligkeit ankommt, sollte es mal mit Butttreten versuchen.

Rolf
v. Catch-Company Team


----------



## choose!! (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

......im April auf Langeland: 3 Butts 47 u 48 u 49 cm.
                                    10 weitere Butts um die 40 cm
Alle Abends zwischen 20 u 22Uhr von der Brandung aus.#6


----------



## haukep (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Mein Rekord war eine Flunder von 53 cm auf der Seebrücke Schönberg.


----------



## chippog (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

ich will ja nicht meckern lieber choose!!, aber butt ist keine plattfischart, sondern zur not ein oberbegriff. es streiten sich noch die geister ob von heil-, stein-, glattbutten oder von flunder, kliesche, scholle. welche waren es denn nun?
feine flunder, haukep!!


----------



## choose!! (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



chippog schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht meckern lieber choose!!, aber butt ist keine plattfischart, sondern zur not ein oberbegriff. es streiten sich noch die geister ob von heil-, stein-, glattbutten oder von flunder, kliesche, scholle. welche waren es denn nun?
> feine flunder, haukep!!


 



......dann mecker nicht....
(aber ich glaube es waren alle "Heilbutts"|evil:


----------



## chippog (5. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



choose!! schrieb:


> ......dann mecker nicht....
> (aber ich glaube es waren alle "Heilbutts"|evil:



|kopfkrat weisste nich oder ist es dir egal? ich würds halt nur gerne wissen, da es im board ausser mir doch noch einige andere hat, die auf fangtips verschiedener plattfischarten ziemlich heiss sind. also, bitte lieber choose hab erbarmen. chipp, göteborg


----------



## Karstein (6. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Aaaalso, mein Lieblings-Exilschwede  :

ich habe da endlich mal eine Dame am Start, die kennste schließlich auch persönlich. Tanni hat nun bislang - unter meiner Aufsicht :m - gefangen:

- Scholle (haste selber gesehen, das 53er Dickding)
- Kliesche (Trondheimfjord 2003 und Vannoya Mole 2005)
- Rotzungen (Moldefjord 2005)
- Flügelbutt (Moldefjord 2005)
- Heilbutts (derer drei, 72 bis 74cm Vannoya 2006)

Damit isse mittendrin dabei, wa? :m

Liebe Grüße an meinen Nichtraucher

Karstein


----------



## choose!! (6. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



choose!! schrieb:


> ......im April auf Langeland: 3 Butts 47 u 48 u 49 cm.
> 10 weitere Butts um die 40 cm
> Alle Abends zwischen 20 u 22Uhr von der Brandung aus.#6


 


Flunder: 49cm (auf Heringsfetzen)

Flunder: 48cm (auf Wattwurm)

Scholle: 47cm (auf Wattwurm)



#a


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Flunder[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Björn Kielmann[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]1160[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]50cm[/FONT]​

zu sehen hier, unter fangliste 2006 mit bild : http://www.dsangelsport.de/


----------



## chippog (9. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

danke choose! feine liste, tolle fotos! wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen! skitfiske für weitere angeltouren! chipp


----------



## Karstein (9. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Ich seh´ schon, c.hippog will keine Frauen in den internationalen Listen haben...  (s. Posting Nr. 40)


----------



## chippog (9. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Ich seh´ schon, c.hippog will keine Frauen in den internationalen Listen haben...  (s. Posting Nr. 40)



ethwahs voaailich mein lieba! lies ma daine pm


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



chippog schrieb:


> aber butt ist keine plattfischart, sondern zur not ein oberbegriff.


  Genau#6

Der Name bezieht sich auf den Leitfisch *Bothus podas* . Weitaugenflunder oder Weitaugenbutt.
Der Fisch lebt überwiegend im Mittelmeerraum bis zum Atlantik vor Nordafrika.
Den Namen "Butt"(Bothus) schleppten die Römer ein weil sie unsere Plattfische kaum kannten.


----------



## chippog (10. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

mensch rumpelrudi! wo holst du das alles her? viele "buttangler" werden wohl nur mit dem kopf schütteln. ich hingegen bin bescheiden gesagt angetan! ein saftiges skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Soviele Platte habe ich noch nicht gefangen, (nach der Wende  ) aber die Größten hatten folgende Maße:

Heilbutt: 98 cm, 17 Pfund, Canada
Flunder: 49 cm,    ----   , Dazendorf Buttlöffel und Watt-Seeringelwurm-Kombi vom Kleinboot im Mai 2004   #6


----------



## Hadley (10. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

*Hier einmal die wohl größten Platten*
*der Angelsportfreunde Essen.*
*Der größte Platte war von Jui (46 cm).*
*Die anderen beiden sind Klaus (Keule) &*
*Brummbaer NRW (beide 42 cm).*
*Alle gefangen in Ebeltoft (DK) und *
*Umgebung*

*Gruß Hadley !*


----------



## bamse34 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Moin Moin!
Habe noch keine echten Riesen gefangen! Aber ein paar ü40 waren schon dabei! Den auf dem Boot habe ich nicht gefangen aber an dem Tag hat jeder von uns 5-6 von der größe gefangen. Einer mußte ja knipsen  !
Schönen Gruß Sebastian


----------



## chippog (11. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

und ich hab kaum zeit um raus zu fahren... skit! (ohne fiske)... tolle fänge! chipp


----------



## barsch-jäger (15. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Meine größte Flunder: 27cm|supergri aus der Ostsee auf Fehmarn. naja, komme halt nur einmal im Jahr hoch in den Nordne zum Brandungsangeln, mein kleinster war eine scholle mit ca 12cm aus der Nordsee
Gruß aus Bayern/barsch-jäger


----------



## Nordangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Größte Flunder hatte ich in Dänemark mit dem Buttlöffel in ca 25 Meter Tiefe.
Flunder 59 cm 

Und auf dem Foto die kleinste die wir hatten!!
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/198/14052006005rq1.jpg


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Das war eine von den kampfstärksten dieses Jahr, obwohl sie nur 42 cm hatte.
http://img207.*ih.us/img207/5746/14052006009uo8.jpg

Sven


----------



## chippog (18. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

neunundfünfzig? feiner fisch, sven! weiter so und skitfiske! chipple


----------



## Nordangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

jep danke. 
Hoffe, das ich den Rekord dann noch mal toppen kann.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Jau Sven, dat wünsch ich dir auch. :m  Am besten gleich ne ü 60 oder ü 65!!! :m


----------



## LordVader (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Moin,

bin erst jetzt über diesen Trööt gestolpert.Habe mit ein paar Boardies diese Platten mit einem Boot vor Fehmarn gefangen.Das war Anfang Juni dieses Jahres. Alle Platten haben auf Wattwurm gebissen.
http://img238.*ih.us/img238/3317/pict0037dj7.th.jpg
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/7867/pict0046ao7.th.jpg
http://img502.*ih.us/img502/8313/pict0052dv3.th.jpg
http://img506.*ih.us/img506/3318/pict0045om9.th.jpg


----------



## chippog (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

wie gross war denn nun deine grösste? neugieriger chipp


----------



## LordVader (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Oh Sorry,

hatte ich vergessen. Die größte war so zwischen 40-45 cm. Bei der Anzahl haben wir nicht alle nachgemeßen.


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

Durchschnitt sind bei mir die Flundern zwischen 35-45 cm.Ab und zu auch welche um die 50 cm. Rekord steht ja auf der Vorseite.
Kliesche um die 20- 30 cm
Scholle ist von bis!! Größte war glaube ich um die 40 cm.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Jau Sven, dat wünsch ich dir auch. :m  Am besten gleich ne ü 60 oder ü 65!!! :m



Dann nässe ich vor Freude wohl ein!!!:m 

Sven


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



LordVader schrieb:


> Oh Sorry,
> 
> hatte ich vergessen. Die größte war so zwischen 40-45 cm. Bei der Anzahl haben wir nicht alle nachgemeßen.


schon in ordnung, lordvader! ich messe eigentlich auch immer nur die längste(n). fünfundvierzig ist schon ein recht feiner fisch, finde ich! weiterhin skitfiske! chipp


----------



## Steinbuttharry (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

heilbutt norwegen 18kg goldbutt ostmohle fehmarn 3,2kg scholle 4,7 kg norwegen reinfjord steinbutt langeland 3,7 kg......ist auch platt stachelrochen 182kg malediven und noch so ein paar über 100kg auch da.lg butt


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



Steinbuttharry schrieb:


> scholle 4,7 kg norwegen reinfjord



Herzlichen Glückwunsch |rolleyes!!! Die Scheibe hätte ich ja gerne mal gesehen...


----------



## Steinbuttharry (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

hallo marcel,
das war nicht die größte in norwegen!!!! schollen können über 10 kg werden!!!! es liegt nur an der überfischung das es nur noch selten sehr große gibt und in der finnmark norwegen werden sie nicht von den berufsfischern gefangen, darum ist zum beispiel eine 80 cm scholle mit etwas glück keinprolem.lg


----------



## nordman (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



Steinbuttharry schrieb:


> goldbutt ostmohle fehmarn 3,2kg scholle 4,7 kg norwegen reinfjord



was soll denn der unterschied zwischen goldbutt und scholle sein?;+

aber: sehr schøne fische! solche grøssen hab ich noch nicht am haken gehabt.


----------



## Steinbuttharry (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

hallo nordman,wollte nicht 2 mal scholle schreiben da ich ja die von 3,2 kg bei uns in der ostsee gefangen haben und die größere in norwegen,gut werde da negste mal nur einen namen für ein fisch benutzen! lg butt


----------



## nordman (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

allerdings ist ne scholle ueber 3 kilo in der ostsee gefangen sicher høher zu bewerten, als die aus norwegen! sogesehen war es natuerlich schon interessant, beides zu lesen.

wollte nur nicht, dass jemand denkt, das wæren zwei verschiedene arten.


----------



## Steinbuttharry (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

ok stimmt! 69 cm war die scholle,mußte vom mohlenkopf runter und sie über die steine bergen wer das da kennt es ist nicht einfach!!!!!


----------



## chippog (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*



Steinbuttharry schrieb:


> ok stimmt! 69 cm war die scholle,mußte vom mohlenkopf runter und sie über die steine bergen wer das da kennt es ist nicht einfach!!!!!



wie weich wahrst du denn nach der landung in den knien? deine beiden schollen sind ja ganz schön mächtige teile! auch der steini ist nicht von schlechten eltern und der heili wird so einige hier neidisch lesen lassen! auf den goldbutt hätte ich selbstredent auch reagiert... na und die rochen gehen ja nun mal gar nicht, sind aber gewaltige fische! einen mächtigen glückwunsch aus göteborg!! chippog


----------



## Steinbuttharry (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

hallo chippog,
würde dir mal gerne filme schicken,von den malediven war 5 mal 3wochen nur auf dem boot unterwegs,na ja fast 4 jahre in sachen angeln einmal um die ganze weld! egal ob ich urlaubern sagen mußte wo sie gut fischen können,oder einweisung boot schippern .u.so bin seit 1988 in asv westfehmarn fehmarn pokal.... habe mein boot auch seit 88... nicht immer noch das erste|rolleyes in der belitzwerft kenne langeland da habe ich auch schon fast 10 monate gelbt gearbeitet bei norbert schmidt... war kein kumpel von ole deen grins ..muß sagen langeland ist eine schöne sache gewesen... danach war ich 6 monate auf bornholm auch sehr schön südsee insel der ostsee#6 richtig gut auf meerforellen....... so bin leider vom thema abgekommen sorry.lg butt


----------



## Steinbuttharry (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eure Rekorde?*

ps.. wo ich grade sehe du kommst aus schweden,war mal 8 wochen in falkenberg, kann nur sagen wer nichts vorhat im sommer koffer packen#6 und hin da bestertag an der küste von land aus von 16.uhr bis 22.30 uhr 27 forellen über 1kg an dem tag war die größte 6,5 kg... und abends in falkenberg hafen aale keiner unter 1 kg im schnitt pro nacht 8...bis 10  wenn die glocke geht dann war es eine schlange! und lachse am tag fliege ist auch sehr gut mein größter 11,2 kg so jetzt will ich aber nicht mehr vom thema abkommen.lg butt


----------

